# Why do all the divas have to wear skin colored pantyhose'?



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I mean would it be too fucking much if we actually saw their bare legs? Whats the reasoning for this?


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Have never even noticed.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Perhaps they like to stay warm and that's what panty hose accomplish. 


Like long johns or leggins but nearly as effective.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sol Katti said:


> Have never even noticed.


Yeah from a distance its hard to tell but when the camera zooms in you can see and its look awful









As beautiful as this crotch shot is those pantyhose look awful, i just don't see a reason for them.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Had no idea


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I think because at the moment it's perhaps winter and backstage the rooms are so big it's not that easy to heat it up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Because they are chaste, modest women.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I wouldn't know, but I know you do it for dancing and other things like that. There is no real reason for it other than it's part of the get up. I mean if Naomi wasn't wearing tights underneath that fucking obscene new ring gear of hers there would be an horrific accident, a full on money shot that I don't think i'd ever recover from. Also wearing stockings provide another layer to help prevent full on flashing and stuff, I suppose, and your fellow competitor can grab onto the band of your tights instead of the skimpy shorts or briefs you have on ontop of them.

That shot of Nikki Bella says it all when it comes to the need for tan tights, if she didn't have tights on those briefs would be riding up her crack and we'd be getting a full show. 

Even paige wears tights, just fishnets, Nikki Bella wears fishnets too, they are just skin coloured ones.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> I wouldn't know, but I know you do it for dancing and other things like that. There is no real reason for it other than it's part of the get up. I mean if Naomi wasn't wearing tights underneath that fucking obscene new ring gear of hers there would be an horrific accident, a full on money shot that I don't think i'd ever recover from. Also wearing stockings provide another layer to help prevent full on flashing and stuff, I suppose, and your fellow competitor can grab onto the band of your tights instead of the skimpy shorts or briefs you have on ontop of them.
> 
> *That shot of Nikki Bella says it all when it comes to the need for tan tights, if she didn't have tights on those briefs would be riding up her crack and we'd be getting a full show. *
> 
> Even paige wears tights, just fishnets, Nikki Bella wears fishnets too, they are just skin coloured ones.


Well you can make a case for Nikki since she wears super skimpy trunks, but even Divas like Emma whos tights are longer so theres no chance of a slip with her but she still has to wear them.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not gonna front, that bothers me too.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well you can make a case for Nikki since she wears super skimpy trunks, but even Divas like Emma whos tights are longer so theres no chance of a slip with her but she still has to wear them.


It just feels like precautionary measure, because we've seen on Total Divas that you can get depushed, even fired for showing unintended flesh in a wardrobe malfunction. They are held accountable. If my job was on the line on the proviso that if i flashed my fanny accidentally, or showed my tits to nine year olds then yeah i'd be wearing ten pairs of tan tights and the best sports bra I could find lol. 

Mind you, if it were me having a tit flash, there would be discussion for weeks if I was actually a man lmao.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I always thought it had to do with their legs? Kinda like why dancers wear knee pads? I know it's just fishnet or whatever but I'm sure it's for a good reason or just a fashion statement.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Does it ruin the matches? The matches will still be good or not regardless if they're wearing pantyhose... What's the issue here?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Perhaps due to winter..... could also be that it shows better on TV.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Beyonce openly stated that she wears it to cover up cellulite and flaws. That's most likely the reason why the divas wear it. 

Most celebs onstage do this for the same reason (Madonna always wears these, even when she's almost completely naked otherwise).

I guess those imperfections show up more, when the camera is so close up. That's why the girls try to cover up in that regard.


----------



## She's Not Into You (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow I never have noticed I feel cheated


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Now I want to know is why they just don't wear pants? Lita and Trish did it.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seeing a women's bare skin and upper thighs is still pretty risqué with those little booty shorts (Panties) that they wear.

The pantyhose, gives the illusion of skin, but you will NEVER see anything.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

LilOlMe said:


> Beyonce openly stated that she wears it to cover up cellulite and flaws. That's most likely the reason why the divas wear it.
> 
> Most celebs onstage do this for the same reason (Madonna always wears these, even when she's almost completely naked otherwise).
> 
> I guess those imperfections show up more, when the camera is so close up. That's why the girls try to cover up in that regard.


This -- probably a lot of bruises on their legs most of the time -- and to cover up "money" shots from their otherwise skimpy outfits.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

It looks better, it allows the divas to wear skimpier outfits and it stops wardrobe malfuunctions, at least from the waist down. No way Nikki Bella could wear those skimpy shorts without flesh colored tights underneath.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

They should wear flesh colored boots for the male fans who have fantasies of tickling their bare feet. :evil


----------



## bagodking (Jun 9, 2014)

we saw what happened to rosa 
anyway, disappointed at the lack of pictures in this thread


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I think one of the Divas mentioned a while ago that they wear them in case of a wardrobe malfunction. Nothing like the camera zooming in when you've got your cookie on show wearing those little shorts


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Never noticed it. Guess I was focusing on other areas


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean would it be too fucking much if we actually saw their bare legs? Whats the reasoning for this?


I'd say to prevent mat or rope burn. They have the total diva show to do remember? nobody wants to see scars or bruises on those bodies...

In fact the wrestling part is just their sideline at this point.


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Does it ruin the matches? The matches will still be good or not regardless if they're wearing pantyhose... What's the issue here?


I don't think anything they wear can improve their matches. They in there for about 3 minutes anyway.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I just figured its to slow/stop abrasions and scratches. Personally it doesn't bug me that much.


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

I thought you meant Rosa wearing flesh tone attire. Ya, that does look ridiculous. Didn't know the Divas were doing that. Then again, I can't remember the last time I watched a Divas match. They could be doing naked cartwheels and I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

Because they are nice innocent women and no way would expose there legs.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I noticed to as well....Weird. I have no clue
why they wear them either. Maybe some bizarre aesthetic purpose.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Captain Mental said:


> I'd say to prevent mat or rope burn. They have the total diva show to do remember? nobody wants to see scars or bruises on those bodies...
> 
> In fact the wrestling part is just their sideline at this point.


Ding ding ding!!! We have a winner.

Also no ingrown hair bumps and cellulite showing.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

So thier Pussy lips don't fall out on live TV

/thread


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Has this what it has come to to try and get away from the Reigns/Bryan threads eh.


----------

